# المساعدة في موضوع الrfid



## alaa.k (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
الرجاء مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع (rfid) ...
والذي يعني 
radio frequancy identification


----------



## وفاق الجصاني (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم 
الكشف بواسطة الامواج الراديويه 
هو عباره عن اجهزة فحص وكشف للبضائع والحمولات والافراد تستخدم في الدول المتطوره بدلا من فتح الحقائب ونثرها في الشارع عند نقاط تفتيش الحدود ..كما ويمكن ايضا الكشف على محتويات الحاويات والقطارات دون اللجوء الى فتح الحاويات او الكارتونات التي بداخلها .. زنفس الشئ بالنسبه للافراد ان كانو يحملون سلاحا مثلا او مواد متفجره والعمليه هي - Radio Scaning .. ومبدء العمل يقوم بأن يرسل الجهاز امواج راديويه تنعكس اليه وهنالك انواع بسيطه جدا مثل جهاز الكشف عن المعادن والاسلحه ..ومنها المعقد كونه يبحث عن المواد المتفجره 
البلاستيكيه مثلا .. طبعا الاجهزه المعقده تعمل مع برنامج وكومبيوتر يقوم بجمع بيانات المسح الراديوي ليشكل منها صوره يمكن للمراقب ان يكشف محتواى الحقيبه كاملة كما هو في المطارات العالميه ونفس الامر بالنسبه للشاحنات وحاويات الشحن والقطارات بكاملها 
ارجو ان تكون قد استفدت من هذه المعلومه
مع التقدير


----------



## alaa.k (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رائد غسان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

تقنية ( RFID ) و تعني ( تحديد الهويه بإستخدام موجات الراديو ). و التقنيه عباره عن تحديد الهويه بشكل تلقائي بالاعتماد على جهاز يسمى ( RFID Tags ). هذا الجهاز ( RFID Tags ) عباره عن كائن صغير يمكن ادراجه بالمنتجات او الحيوانات او الانسان. يحتوي هذا الكائن على شريحة مصنوعه من السيلكون و هوائي ( انتينا ) لكي يستطيع استقبال و إرسال البيانات والاستعلامات من خلال موجات الراديو.

للتعرف على مبدأ عمل رقاقات RFID علينا أن نتعرف على أجزائها أولاً. تكنولوجيا RFID تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية هي: 1. البطاقة التي تحتوي على جهاز الإرسال والمعلومات. 2. جهاز القراءة و الإرسال. 3. برامج الحاسوب و قواعد البيانات.

رقائق الـ RFID تكون على شكل بطاقات يمكن لصقها أو تثبيتها على الأشياء، و هذه الرقائق الصغيرة جداً تحتوي على هوائي لاستقبال الموجات و الذي يكون على شكل سلك رفيع ملفوف داخل البطاقة.

يقوم هذا الهوائي باستقبال الموجات المغناطيسية الصادرة من جهاز القراءة و يشغل الدارة الإلكترونية الموجودة داخل البطاقة و التي بدورها تبدأ عملية البث اللاسلكي للقارئ و تصل المعلومات عند نقلها إلى جهاز الحاسوب أو الشبكة في النهاية. كما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن بطاقات RFID تحتوي على ذاكرة بخلاف الرقم المرمز Barcode الذي يحتوي فقط على رقم يرسل للقارئ، هذه الذاكرة الصغيرة (عادة من نوع EEPROM) تتسع لمعلومات مفصلة و قد تصل سعتها إلى 256 بايت

يمكنك مشاهده فيديو يوضح تطبيق لهذه الظاهرة من هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zj7txoDxbE&hl=en&autoplay=1​


----------



## alkharashy (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تم إضافة قسم خاص لل RF ID فى هذه المكتبة
http://alkharashy.4shared.com/
أرجو أن تجد فيه ما يفيدك إن شاء الله


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*RFID For Energy & Utility Industries i need this book*

i need this book 
RFID For Energy & Utility Industries
By Dipankar Sen, Prosenjit Sen and Anand M. Das
Availability: Usually ships the next business day
ISBN: 978-1-59370-105-5
please i need for my master


----------

